# Bascula Ogival



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Just managed to get this one working well after a clean and some fettling.

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm163/dogrid/basculaogival.jpg

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm163/dogrid/arogno60.jpg

It,s got an Arogno cal 60 movement in it and is keeping quite good time, ie within a minute or so a day not bad for a 1940,s watch.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very sort of DECO, and rather nice with it!

(But I was on my way to the Doctor's for some antibiotics when I saw the name, thought it was something serious - a dose of Bascula Ogival with an Arogno -  Painful? :lol


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice watch,congrats on getting it working again,the movement looks in great shape! :yes:


----------

